# Peta Cartoon



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*If someone can sue McDonalds.....*

for spilling a cup of coffe on themsleves and say they didn't know it was hot....or sue the gun companys because someone gets shot by a gun or sue the tobbacco company because someone gets lung cancer... Then some innocent family who has their child traumatized by this defaming Daddy ad ,should sue the heck out of Peta. Hurt them in the pocket book for millions of dollars.
I hate everything about PETA. There is nothing I can tolerate about their point of view. Its sickening. I truly believe those people are sick. I know we should keep or cool if we want to project the right attitude for our kids to emulate, and i certainly do, But you know what, there is right and there is wrong and this is plain WRONG! How does anyone come away with thinking that the PETA mentality has any meritt what so ever.
I have to stop writing now, I get too pissed off. auggggghhhh!

Joe Lorenti


----------



## CrookedArrow (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah. I saw that piece of propaganda before. For all those whom don't know about PETA's activities, I recommend: http://www.petakillsanimals.com.

They also oppose all ownership of pets or any domestication or human interaction with animals(except for their own killing of animsl of course). They are hypocrites whom oppose killing of animals for a purpose(food, etc) but the thousands of animals they kill annually are dumped out in public places such as grocery store dumpsters to rot. They are an extremist group and are composed of arsonists. They are a sick bunch.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*Yepp been there*

Had a Mom say to my kid at her school "Your dad kills animals?" My daughter answered yes, deer sheep and hogs, as a matter of fact we're having venison tonight want to come over? it's great the way he makes it, he starts by.................she said the woman was running away by this time.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever watched the Penn and Teller Bull**** show about PETA, it showed alot of things most people didn't know about PETA and it was hillarious at the same time.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

sticbow said:


> Had a Mom say to my kid at her school "Your dad kills animals?" My daughter answered yes, deer sheep and hogs, as a matter of fact we're having venison tonight want to come over? it's great the way he makes it, he starts by.................she said the woman was running away by this time.


This is a great way to handle these nonsensical people. Also, I would recommend parents of children being subjected to this kind of trauma in schools educate their kids on telling them if they receive this kind of crap from their schools, and get the name or names of the teachers who pushed this nonsense down their throats.

Then, I would encourage the parents to write a strong letter to the following people, demanding a retraction/ apology from the school for presenting this aggregious information:

1 - School Principal
2 - The teacher or teachers pushing this garbage
3 - Governing Board of Education
4 - The local Newspaper
5 - State Assembly Representative for your district
6 - State Senator for your district

Be sure to mention in the letter that you are a VOTER. Gets more attention that way.

Copy all on the same letter, and make it clear on the letter that these folks were copied. Further, request a follow up correspondence from the recipients. If inflammatory responses are received, copy these to your lawmakers and the Board of Ed. 

This is a parental rights issue, and the school and PETA have zero business sticking their collective noses into your rights as parents. This is also a conservation issue, and no groups have the right to mess with success. After all, hunting is the personification of the predator - prey relationship in nature. This predator - prey relationship has been in place, maintaining the balance of life for over 2 billion years. Two billion years worth of success cannot be wrong, no matter how "bad" it might make someone else feel.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Haha Amen!*

haha they came to a friend of a friend of mines house and his little girl answered the door the following is the email i got about what happened. 
the lady gave her the cartoon and she handed it back to her and said "no thanks"
"what do you mean?" the lady said
"Im goin hunting with my daddy and im gonna kill my first groundhog tonite" she said
"your going to kill a poor defensless groundhog?" the lady asked
"no they eat our crops that we grow and you eat heard of em there called soy beans you eat them in everything im doing you a favor" she replied
"wow i never thought of it that way, you know what im tired of this crap could i go with you?" the lady asked
"ill see" the little girl said "yea dad said it was ok" she said when she cam back from asking
they lady killed 3 groundhogs and 8 muskrats and the girl got 4 and 1 muskrat that evening now the lady hunts on their property almost regularly. I wish they were all like that dont you. One of them with some common sense!


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

PETA likes to play loose with the facts. Fish do not feel pain in the manner of mammals, it has been proven in several studies. PETA is just like any terrorist organization, misinform, divide and spread fear. A few years ago they tried to sue the NJ wildlife department because one of their van struck a deer in the middle of the night, they claimed hunting caused the deer to be there, it wasn't even hunting season! By the way I am a fishing instructor for the state of VT, I teach kids and families about fishing and have to deal with this kind of crap far to often.


----------

